# Calgary Meetup - September 24th



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

We already have about 15 or 16 people confirmed to attend.
Just putting it out there, for anyone that might be in the Calgary (Canada) area:

*Calgary SQ (and some SPL) Car Audio Meet-Up.

Saturday, September 24th
10:00am until 2:00pm*

Parking Lot @ Tim Horton's
723 46 Avenue SE, Calgary

723 46 Ave SE · 723 46 Ave SE, Calgary, AB T2G 2A4, Canada


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Happening this weekend, for anyone who is interested...


----------

